# Shopping for electric h2o heater



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Any brand better?

Looking at 12 yr warranty.
Glass lined tank. Yes or No?
Leak detection maybe.
Anything else I should be looking for or concerned about?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ok I see Rheem has a plastic tank. Looks like a nice unit.


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Lochinvar is the best tank made. Been through, Ruud,Rheem, a.o.smith,g.e., Bradford white and american. Customer service and warranties are no hassle and the product is superior. I put in about 2 dozen tanks a year and they're always my first choice w/ Bradford white #2.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ronnie D said:


> Lochinvar is the best tank made. Been through, Ruud,Rheem, a.o.smith,g.e., Bradford white and american. Customer service and warranties are no hassle and the product is superior. I put in about 2 dozen tanks a year and they're always my first choice w/ Bradford white #2.


Any idea who would sell them in the MT.Pleasant. area?


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Ferguson plumbing supply and i believe Etna supply has a branch in that part of the state also.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ronnie D said:


> Ferguson plumbing supply and i believe Etna supply has a branch in that part of the state also.


Found a plumber who is going to install a Lochinvar. Will see what the damage is. Will be getting a quote on Sunday.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

stickman1978 said:


> Found a plumber who is going to install a Lochinvar. Will see what the damage is. Will be getting a quote on Sunday.


Did all mine myself till last time.
They let me watch.

Interesting watching folks who know plumbing better than I install one.
Plus thier cost prohibitive (for a single random install) tool to crimp lines.
No regret on my part...


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Waif said:


> Did all mine myself till last time.
> They let me watch.
> 
> Interesting watching folks who know plumbing better than I install one.
> ...


Pretty sure I could do it myself. 

Don't mind paying someone else who had done it dozens and dozens of times more than me. Plus if there is a problem it won't be my frustration. I can't warranty my work either, lol.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ronnie D said:


> Lochinvar is the best tank made. Been through, Ruud,Rheem, a.o.smith,g.e., Bradford white and american. Customer service and warranties are no hassle and the product is superior. I put in about 2 dozen tanks a year and they're always my first choice w/ Bradford white #2.


Went with the Lochinvar.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Good choice


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Are those elements wired w/ exposed romex cable ?


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Ronnie D said:


> Are those elements wired w/ exposed romex cable ?












Piece of plastic on the collar.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Waif said:


> Did all mine myself till last time.
> They let me watch.
> 
> Interesting watching folks who know plumbing better than I install one.
> ...


If I ever have to replace this one I will do it myself. An inny an outy and two wires. Will be easier than the dishwashers I have replaced. Crawling in cabinets in tight spaces is a pain in the arse. This one had polybutalene (?) to copper.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

I'd cut a valve out the last time I'd replaced it. Cold water so shutting off main could stop it. Eventually.
Copper pipe, me a torch and solder.. Nahh.

Had a battle under the sink with copper. Left me annoyed. Leak stopped though!


----------



## Ronnie D (Dec 8, 2020)

Don't need much talent for plumbing piping installation anymore. Already using pressfit fittings on hi pressure refrigeration lines, if they ever adapt it to steam, my pipefitter card will be useless.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

It sure beats the way it was done 100 years ago. 
Sorry I can not offer any help.


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Waif said:


> I'd cut a valve out the last time I'd replaced it. Cold water so shutting off main could stop it. Eventually.
> Copper pipe, me a torch and solder.. Nahh.
> 
> Had a battle under the sink with copper. Left me annoyed. Leak stopped though!


Did copper to copper once. Found out the frost free spigot isn't frost free if you leave the garden hose attached. Dicided that was the first and last time doing both of them, leaving the hose on in cold weather and sweating copper.


----------

